# Getting a ban



## decoy23 (May 28, 2011)

What are the chances of getting a banded goose in North Dakota?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm 0 for 35 years...................


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Every 300 honks and every 400 snows is about our average.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I have lived here for three years and shot hundreds of geese and only killed one band. It was a bird banded 525 miles south in Nebraska and made his way up north to end his life!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

It's not like other states where there are a ton of banding projects that guys follow and shoot a limit of bands half the season. When I get a band here it's rare but makes it more of a rare experience.


----------



## wingshooter42 (Oct 10, 2011)

Our group got 3 this year, and we shot about 300 honkers. We've never got a banded snow.


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

I know in my area, I have hunted almost 29 years and have shot an A LOT of canadas (at least 900-1000) and I have 6 bands to show for it and I think 3 duck bands. There are areas in the south central part of my state where guys get loads of bands every year. There are of course a bunch of banding projects within about 150 miles of there...


----------



## DuckZone (Nov 19, 2010)

I would say as long as you keep hunting your odds will improve. Sometimes it's like hunting deer. You just have to be in the right place at the right time.

DZ


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

well like the other posts say the more you go and the more you shoot the better...here in wisconsin where im located they band quite a few in metro areas.its easy to see flocks in parks with 100 birds and half are banded.To bad almost all these geese are locals and pretty much stay within city limits...id say in the last 5 years our group has shot about 600-800 honkers, and i want to say we have shot about 25-30 bands and 1 collar.when we are scouting fields with birds i always have the spoting scope out checking!


----------



## schmill (Jan 31, 2011)

It all depends what you hunt for and how many you kill in the last 8 years of my trips to Nd. I have got a double leg band with a $100 reward off a Canadian. 2 banded snows and a Tundra swan with a neck collar and two leg bands. We hunt snows a ton and i have found that there seems to be more band's on them per # of birds killed. I don't know how man hundreds and hundreds of mallards and pintails we have killed with no bands. but i have herd that they are starting to band more divers as of lately. part of the other tough thing is winning the band when you hunt in a larger group. I usally hunt with 4-6 guys and most of the time we draw straws or shells or flip for them.


----------

